# Survival Seed Banks



## VanDei (Jan 7, 2012)

What are they, and who has one? I would think that they would dry out over a period of some time. I read all the time that the heirloom ones are the best. Reasons, thoughts, ideas on how to keep them alive and well as well as to reharvest them at the end of growing season?


----------



## ZillaMonster (Dec 31, 2011)

I'm not for sure, but I've always referred to seed banks as just that... a place where you keep last years seeds safe. Although I heard that non heirloom seeds don't do as good as genetically created ones, thus are more expensive. Each year I keep my seeds in a dry cool place and about 3/4ths of them come back each year doing this method.


----------

